# [EN World History & Pre-History] Eric's GenCon Photo Galleries



## EricNoah (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey there, folks.  Those of you who have been around for a while, or those who are perhaps interested in the history of EN World may be interested to know that I dug up the photos from my "special reports from GenCon" and posted them here at EN World.  You'll see some familiar names and faces.  Enjoy!


Eric at GenCon 2000 for the Unveiling of 3rd Edition
Eric at GenCon 2001: The first EN Forums Gathering
Eric at GenCon 2002 : The first live ENnies


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 1, 2004)

What? No 2003 pictures?

Oh, Mr. Noah, is work going to prevent you from making it this year? I know Piratecat's stated that he most likely won't be there.


----------



## BSF (Mar 1, 2004)

Very nifty Eric!  Almost makes me wish I was going to Gen Con this year.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 1, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> What? No 2003 pictures?
> 
> Oh, Mr. Noah, is work going to prevent you from making it this year? I know Piratecat's stated that he most likely won't be there.




Well I only have a couple of pix from 2003.  Those are on my own site:

http://webpages.charter.net/ericnoah/noahrpg/gencon2003.htm

And, hey, you're in one!

GenCon's probably not going to happen for me this year.  Not for sure, just unlikely.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 1, 2004)

Damn do I look dead and like a door hit my face in that picture.

However, I do think the picture above of Rus is far funnier. You two take photos well, one because your grinning from ear to ear at any given moment, and the other because he just can't take a picture without having an awkward facial expression.

Edit: And I'll try and get some pictures this con myself. We need to cover more angles of all things...


----------



## Morrus (Mar 1, 2004)

Your Gen Con reports are still archived here, Eric.

2000:  http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=25&page=1

2001: http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=24&page=1


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 1, 2004)

It is like a ride on the way back machine.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 1, 2004)

memory


Midnight
Not a sound from the pavement
Has the moon lost her memory
She is smiling alone
In the lamplight
The withered leaves collect at my feet
And the wind begins to moan
Memory
All alone in the moonlight
I can smile happy your days ( i can dream of the old days)
Life was beautiful then
I remember the time i knew what happiness was
Let the memory live again
Every street lamp seems to beat
A fatalistic warning
Someone mutters and the street lamp gutters
And soon it will be morning
Daylight
I must wait for the sunrise
I must think of a new life
And i mustn't give in
When the dawn comes
Tonight will be a memory too
And a new day will begin

Burnt out ends of smoky days
The still cold smell of morning
A street lamp dies ,another night is over
Another day is dawning
Touch me,
It is so easy to leave me
All alone with the memory
Of my days in the sun
If you touch me,
You'll understand what happiness is
Look, a new day has begun...


----------

